# Favorite Obscure Animal



## Willow (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm not sure if this belongs here or in off-topic, so if this is the wrong spot move it please

The question is "do you have a favorite animal that no one would normally think of?"

Because I love cuttlefish
They look so adorable and I want one


----------



## Mentova (Apr 25, 2010)

tarantula hawk wasp, because of the name.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 25, 2010)

Lion fish. Becuase of its color.


----------



## Tao (Apr 25, 2010)

An anemone.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 25, 2010)

Cassiopeia xamachana!!!


----------



## Alkatraz (Apr 25, 2010)

Bigfoot


----------



## Willow (Apr 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> Cassiopeia xamachana!!!


..is that..a jellyfish???


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 25, 2010)

oh and this guy:


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ..is that..a jellyfish???



yesss
upside-down jellyfish.

I have them as pets.

they have blue gonads.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> Cassiopeia xamachana!!!


 
Ohhhhh! That's pretty.


----------



## Willow (Apr 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> yesss
> upside-down jellyfish.
> 
> I have them as pets.


Aww I want D:


----------



## Aleu (Apr 25, 2010)

Foxes are pretty obscure :V


----------



## Alstor (Apr 25, 2010)

River Bottom Sucker Fish

inb4 suck jokes


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Aww I want D:



;3 they're reaaaallly easy to keep.

I'm gonna breed mine.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 25, 2010)

Pretty much any sorta canid hybrid.  Not just wolfdogs.

Then again, those aren't nearly as "obscure" as anything else that will be mentioned in this thread...


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 25, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Pretty much any sorta canid hybrid.  Not just wolfdogs.
> 
> Then again, those aren't nearly as "obscure" as anything else that will be mentioned in this thread...



what about a Dhole?


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 25, 2010)

I like koi and dragonflies.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 25, 2010)

Does the Thylacine count?


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 25, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Does the Thylacine count?



too mainstream for me..


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> too mainstream for me..



How about the Passenger Pigeon?


----------



## Shaui (Apr 25, 2010)

Your mother.

Seriously, coatimundis are ^^


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 25, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> How about the Passenger Pigeon?



still too mainstream.

what about this guy:


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> what about a Dhole?


Goddamn I want a fursona change now XD


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 25, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Goddamn I want a fursona change now XD



feel free to do so ... XP


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 25, 2010)

Shaui said:


> Your mother.
> 
> Seriously, coatimundis are ^^




AARRGGHH! Get it off me!






The Falkland Island Wolf.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 25, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> AARRGGHH! Get it off me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



D'aww, cute fox :3


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 25, 2010)

:3

it wants to give you a huuuggg


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 25, 2010)

Anybody knew about this guy?


----------



## Willow (Apr 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> still too mainstream.
> 
> what about this guy:


what is that?? I want that too >.>


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> :3
> 
> it wants to give you a huuuggg



Is that a ray of some sort?






The Horseshoe Crab.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> what is that?? I want that too >.>



blue dragon sea slug.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 25, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Anybody knew about this guy?



The Axolotl isn't that obscure, you can buy them in pet shops for under a fiver.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 25, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Is that a ray of some sort?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





yes. some ray.

d'awww horseshoe crab!!!


----------



## Mani the Avian (Apr 25, 2010)

How about "hoopoe"? It's a rather distinctive bird.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> yes. some ray.
> 
> d'awww horseshoe crab!!!



Aren't they just adorable? They're also the most durable crab in the world because they've been around for over 100 million years.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 25, 2010)

If you've ever lived in Delaware, you will agree with me when I say Horseshoe Crabs can go fuck themselves


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 25, 2010)

Mani the Avian said:


> How about "hoopoe"? It's a rather distinctive bird.



Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 25, 2010)

Mani the Avian said:


> How about "hoopoe"? It's a rather distinctive bird.



hoatzin's are better. they are born with claws on their wings and are the only poisonous bird and the only bird that eats leaves.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> hoatzin's are better. they are born with claws on their wings and are the only poisonous bird and the only bird that eats leaves.



I didn't think they were obscure enough.






Naked Mole Rat anyone?


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 25, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I didn't think they were obscure enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hairless cats?


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 25, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


>



SOCCER CROWS


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 25, 2010)

Blue footed boobies!


----------



## Ratte (Apr 25, 2010)

Civets, genets, jaguarundis, fossas, Laotian rock rats, and quite a few others.

Also, sturgeons.


----------



## Willow (Apr 25, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Civets, genets, jaguarundis, fossas, Laotian rock rats, and quite a few others.
> 
> Also, sturgeons.


Do rattes count? :3


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 25, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Blue footed boobies!







blue tits.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> blue tits.



Blue tits aren't obscure.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 25, 2010)

inb4 Blue balls.

P.S. Click mah link, it's funny


----------



## Ratte (Apr 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Do rattes count? :3



Â¦3c


----------



## ValiantWolf (Apr 25, 2010)

The Komodo Dragon says hello
http://images.google.com/imgres?img...&safe=off&rlz=1T4ACAW_enUS363US364&tbs=isch:1


----------



## Willow (Apr 25, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Â¦3c


^^


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 25, 2010)

D: oh my god.
they're so cute.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 25, 2010)

Hah, Booby birds.

I have my brother listed as booby bird in my phone

-.-


----------



## Bando (Apr 25, 2010)

^^

Oh god those are adorable, Z.

I like Martens a lot, going to go snag a picture.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> D: oh my god.
> they're so cute.
> 
> pic



They look like little blood suckers


----------



## Bando (Apr 25, 2010)

SO CUTE!


----------



## Browder (Apr 25, 2010)

The Butcher Bird.


----------



## Willow (Apr 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> D: oh my god.
> they're so cute.


d'awwwwww 
They look soft


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Apr 25, 2010)

A Tasmanian Wolf


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> d'awwwwww
> They look soft



AND SQUEEZZY


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> D: oh my god.
> they're so cute.


Oh my god.

A stuffed animal of one of those would look more real than these do :3c


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Apr 25, 2010)

a pelican
not a very "obscure" animal in general, but GOD i fucking want one as a pet >w<
seriously, who has one as a pet?
either that or an amoeba....don't really know how that would work out though XD


----------



## Truth (Apr 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> still too mainstream.
> 
> what about this guy:



Oooh cool looking. I want one.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Apr 25, 2010)

Horseshoe crabs!  <3


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 25, 2010)

Vultures <3


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 25, 2010)

OH!  now I remember...  MANED WOLF.  They're a different genus altogether from gray wolves, and there's a plant (the "wolf apple") that's pretty much dependent on them...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 25, 2010)

I dun' like horseshoe crabs cause they remind me of the Fallout 3 mutations named Mirelurks.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 25, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I dun' like horseshoe crabs cause they remind me of the Fallout 3 mutations named Mirelurks.


Oh, don't get me started on those pain in the asses.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 25, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Oh, don't get me started on those pain in the asses.



The hunters always pissed me off >.>


----------



## Alstor (Apr 25, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> The hunters always pissed me off >.>


Inorite? You're like, "There, I shot you," and their like, "Oh, that does nothing to me," and you're like "OH SHIZ RUN!"

Back on topic, Dik Dik are so cute and frail.

Oh snap, big image.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 25, 2010)

<3 so hard


----------



## Ames (Apr 25, 2010)

Mantis shrimp.

Strongest punch in the animal kingdom. (Larger ones can smash through aquarium glass with ease)

I win.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 25, 2010)

Ocelots.
King cheetahs.
Nudibranchs.
Anemones.
Anglerfish.
Fennec foxes.
Sphynx cats.
Cobras.
Tarantulas.


----------



## Alec Hopp (Apr 25, 2010)

Blue eyed Wombat the name says it all wombat.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> still too mainstream.
> 
> what about this guy:


That
is
ADORABLE.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 25, 2010)

This thread made me smile.

i want plushies of the cute 1s now!!!


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 25, 2010)

Can you say "fox on stilts"?

Maned wolf > foxes.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 25, 2010)

DHOLE


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 25, 2010)

D'awwwww


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 25, 2010)

Oh...my....GOD! I love you Zrcalo!

That thing is soo cool, it's like a fox/wolf!


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 25, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh...my....GOD! I love you Zrcalo!
> 
> That thing is soo cool, it's like a fox/wolf!



it's a Dhole.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 25, 2010)

It's a folf >.>


Hehehehehe, Dickhole.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 25, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> It's a folf >.>
> 
> 
> Hehehehehe, Dickhole.



YES


----------



## bitofgreen (Apr 25, 2010)

has anybody ever seen a sugar glider? some people used to always bring them to petco


----------



## dingos (Apr 25, 2010)

bush baby....too mainstream....


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 25, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> It's a folf >.>
> 
> 
> Hehehehehe, Dickhole.



NSFW: http://boards.4chan.org/an/res/699188

wow.


----------



## bitofgreen (Apr 25, 2010)

i knew a bush baby was a real thing! people doubted me


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 25, 2010)

bitofgreen said:


> i knew a bush baby was a real thing! people doubted me



what kind of people do you hang out with? 
mentally retarded 12 year olds!??!


----------



## bitofgreen (Apr 25, 2010)

ha! i love hearing new insults. like, well what was it. i was playing a game with my cousin and i won and then he called me a tall lesbian hooker.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 25, 2010)

bitofgreen said:


> ha! i love hearing new insults. like, well what was it. i was playing a game with my cousin and i won and then he called me a tall lesbian hooker.



nice.


----------



## Dasaki (Apr 25, 2010)

The Lyre bird, I love how versitile there calls are.






The Barreleye Fish is a close second, just because of how fucked up it looks.


----------



## Ames (Apr 26, 2010)

Dasaki said:


> The Lyre bird, I love how versitile there calls are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha I read an article in the National Geographic on them.

Evolution fucked their eyes up real bad.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 26, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> DHOLE



Lokes like a maned wolf to me...  funny...  wonder why dholes, maned wolves, and foxes look so similar...


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 26, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Lokes like a maned wolf to me...  funny...  wonder why dholes, maned wolves, and foxes look so similar...



dholes evolved into dogs, wolves, and foxes.

maned wolves were isolated. hence the dhole evolved into them.

here's another dhole:


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 26, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> dholes evolved into dogs, wolves, and foxes.
> 
> maned wolves were isolated. hence the dhole evolved into them.
> 
> here's another dhole:



ONOZ COMMON ANCESTRY RUN!


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

The jabberwocky. :3


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 26, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> ONOZ COMMON ANCESTRY RUN!



:3


----------



## Dasaki (Apr 26, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> The jabberwocky. :3


 
Have to specify which Jabberwocky, the monty python one was ugly as hell. The Alice in Wonderland one looked mych better.


----------



## SpartaDog (Apr 26, 2010)

Binturong: http://alamendah.files.wordpress.com/2009/07/binturong_in_overloon.jpg
Boto: http://www.sumauma.net/amazonian/legends/images/legends-boto.jpg
Northern Stargazer (caught one of these ugly mofos in school last year): http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/73/Northern_Stargazer.JPG
Monkfish: http://www.kaymancharters.com/reports/20lb_monkfish.JPG

If extinct animals count, Quagga: http://web.ics.purdue.edu/~drkelly/Quagge.jpg


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 26, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> The jabberwocky. :3



_hast thou slain the jabberwock, my beamish boy?_


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 26, 2010)

my favourite animal


----------



## WONDERLANDwuffie (Apr 26, 2010)

hehe;
jackalope! 


=P


----------



## Ratte (Apr 26, 2010)

http://www.newscientist.com/data/images/ns/cms/dn11697/dn11697-1_536.jpg

http://www.nigeldennis.com/stock/images/mammals/species/genet/25604.jpg

http://www.stanford.edu/~siegelr/RSA/civet.jpg

http://www.bigcatrescue.org/images/000BigCatPhotos/NotBCRcats/jaguarundi/jaguarundi1.jpg

http://www.generousbeginnings.com/Sukhman/fossa1.jpg

http://www.fishingguidebc.ca/media2/images/600/sturgeon/monster_sturgeon_004_cropped.jpg


----------



## Zseliq (Apr 26, 2010)

Jackalopes. I want a fursona that is a jackalope anthro.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 26, 2010)

Erm.
I liek koi, that axotol that looks like a mudkip, mudkips, mudKIPS, oh and pugs.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

Hmm those extinct dog like creatures that used to be found in Australia, they look crazy but cool at the same time x3


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 26, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Hmm those extinct dog like creatures that used to be found in Australia, they look crazy but cool at the same time x3



You mean the Thylacine?


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 26, 2010)

A creature that stands on the edge of immortality, and survived the void of space.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlGZalFIVrE
(I would _so_ cover this in a band)


----------



## Vriska (Apr 26, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


>


Don't forget the butterfish.

OH CRAP DID I SAY THAT OUTLOUD?


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 26, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> A creature that stands on the edge of immortality, and survived the void of space.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlGZalFIVrE
> (I would _so_ cover this in a band)



omg..


----------



## Ratte (Apr 26, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Hmm those extinct dog like creatures that used to be found in Australia, they look crazy but cool at the same time x3



Thylacines are marsupials.  :V



Zrcalo said:


> omg..



WATERBEARS


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 26, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Don't forget the butterfish.
> 
> OH CRAP DID I SAY THAT OUTLOUD?







I'm afraid you did.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 26, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Thylacines are marsupials.  :V
> 
> 
> 
> WATERBEARS



I propose we launch a shitload of them off into space and see where they settle.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 26, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I propose we launch a shitload of them off into space and see where they settle.


 
Tardia.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Thylacines are marsupials. :V


 
Oh ok, I wasn't sure what they were but they did look more candid but I wasn't saying they were canine :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 26, 2010)

inb4 Manbearpig.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 26, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> inb4 Manbearpig.



Actually, no ur not.  I said that a few pages ago, foxfaggot.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 26, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Actually, no ur not.  I said that a few pages ago, foxfaggot.



Oh, musta missed it. I looked for it but didn't see it so...

Edit: yeah, just checked again and you didnt...


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 26, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh, musta missed it. I looked for it but didn't see it so...
> 
> Edit: yeah, just checked again and you didnt...



Oh dammit, thought this was the celebrities as furries thread.  You win this time, but i'm still not giving you any yiff, faggot.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 26, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Oh dammit, thought this was the celebrities as furries thread.  You win this time, but i'm still not giving you any yiff, faggot.



Quite the harsh little bugger aren't ya...


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 26, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Oh dammit, thought this was the celebrities as furries thread.  You win this time, but i'm still not giving you any yiff, faggot.



pot, meet kettle


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 26, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Quite the harsh little bugger aren't ya...



It's okay scotty... *tosses a scotty snack*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 26, 2010)

HAXX said:


> It's okay scotty... *tosses a scotty snack*



Yay yank you! (Yesh, I'm starting every word with the letter 'y' (yiff) like Scooby does...hey, I got a yiffy snack outta it ^^)


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 26, 2010)

MANBEARPIG


----------



## Chex (Apr 26, 2010)

Archaeopteryx.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 27, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yay yank you! (Yesh, I'm starting every word with the letter 'y' (yiff) like Scooby does...hey, I got a yiffy snack outta it ^^)



You know, i'm gonna have to tell you a secret...

That was poisoned.


----------



## Mavu-chan (Apr 27, 2010)

Vampire Squid(Which actually looks like an octupus but I'm not a scientist, so whatever >.>)

Or Nautilus :>


----------



## silvermoon93 (Apr 27, 2010)

thylacines, maned wolves, dholes, and manta rays.


----------



## Willow (Apr 27, 2010)

Mavu-chan said:


> Vampire Squid(Which actually looks like an octupus but I'm not a scientist, so whatever >.>)
> 
> Or Nautilus :>


Nautilus are adorable <3

And just squids in general too


----------



## Mavu-chan (Apr 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Nautilus are adorable <3
> 
> And just squids in general too




Yay for adorable tentacles!


----------



## Dasaki (Apr 27, 2010)

Mavu-chan said:


> Yay for adorable tentacles!



Theirs only one reason for furs to like tentacles......


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 28, 2010)

Dasaki said:


> Theirs only one reason for furs to like tentacles......



Why is it that people cannot ever use the right word on the internet?

THERE'S, not THEIRS.

There's is a contraction of there and is, hence the apostrophe and the 2 e's...  Theirs denotes possession...  As in "those tentacles are theirs"...


----------



## Dasaki (Apr 28, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Why is it that people cannot ever use the right word on the internet?
> 
> THERE'S, not THEIRS.
> 
> There's is a contraction of there and is, hence the apostrophe and the 2 e's...  Theirs denotes possession...  As in "those tentacles are theirs"...



I did and the stupid fire fox spell checker auto fixed it to that =/


----------



## Icky (Apr 28, 2010)

Hmm...ravens aren't really obscure, so I'm goin with ostriches or peafowls, both are awesome.

One that I would want to have...maybe a golden pheasant?

They're so cute. Like little chickens, but better.


----------

